#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  AWS D1.1 Ed.2015

## Mr Welder

withdrawal posting...

See More: AWS D1.1 Ed.2015

----------


## hamid1469

please share!

----------


## Abo Khaled

Everybody Any one have this 


AWS D10.12-2000 Welding Mild Steel Pipe


Please share

Greetings

Abo Khaled

----------


## sleimanshokr

please share!

----------


## acier58

> Everybody Any one have this 
> 
> 
> AWS D10.12-2000 Welding Mild Steel Pipe
> 
> Please share
> 
> Greetings
> 
> Abo Khaled




Here is :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## nddung

please share!

----------


## nddung

Thank to mohamad3010 (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links])

d1.1 2015 can found here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you for shared.

----------


## larry5six

cant download from the link was anyone else able to?

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. here is cleaned pdf of AWS D1.1 Ed.2015 . thanks to pramdhe for cleaning.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## vfq3481

THX to Pramdhe and Mohamad3010!!!
Best regards!!

----------


## vfq3481

THX to Pramdhe and Mohamad3010!!!
Best regards!!

----------


## SEGO4EVER

Can you reload aws d1.1 2015

See More: AWS D1.1 Ed.2015

----------


## bibliotecacba

Does anybody can share AWS D1.1:2015? Thanks in advance

----------


## Beni_pgn

Can Anybody reload aws d1.1 2015.pdf again....please

----------


## eqis.ndt

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## deepak011

Dear eqis.ndt provided link is not working anymore. Could you please re-upload.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## deepak011

Dear mohamad3010 your provided link is not working. Can you please re-upload or give the new link?

Thanks in advance

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]







> Dear eqis.ndt provided link is not working anymore. Could you please re-upload.
> Thanks in advance.







> Dear mohamad3010 your provided link is not working. Can you please re-upload or give the new link?
> 
> Thanks in advance




deepak011,

Copy and paste the following link on your browser. The link is still available.

4shared.com/office/bWWoM1Pcba/AWS_D11-D11M-2015.htm

----------


## banjerdkom

I just downloaded the file, confirm the link is work.
Thank you

----------


## ibuki0122

cant download from the link was anyone else able to? Link is dead.

----------


## acier58

> deepak011,
> 
> Copy and paste the following link on your browser. The link is still available.
> 
> 4shared.com/office/bWWoM1Pcba/AWS_D11-D11M-2015.htm







> cant download from the link was anyone else able to? Link is dead.



The link is still available. Try again.

----------


## Beni_pgn

Can Anybody reload aws d1.1 2015.pdf other link....please

----------


## Nisarg Kedar

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## COCO

Dear acier58, thanks a lot! great job!

See More: AWS D1.1 Ed.2015

----------


## akashdruva892

sir again they have deleted this filoe,


kindly reupload/ send it to akashdruva892@gmail.com

----------


## mohamed_elkhodary

Can anyone share link for AWS D1.1 2015
thanks

----------


## akashdruva892

sir link is dead

----------


## mohamed_elkhodary

Dear All
Please I need AWS D1.1 ED2015 urgent
Thanks

----------


## acier58

> deepak011,
> 
> Copy and paste the following link on your browser. The link is still available.
> 
> 4shared.com/office/bWWoM1Pcba/AWS_D11-D11M-2015.htm







> cant download from the link was anyone else able to? Link is dead.







> The link is still available. Try again.







> Can Anybody reload aws d1.1 2015.pdf other link....please







> sir again they have deleted this filoe,
> 
> 
> kindly reupload/ send it to akashdruva892@gmail.com







> Can anyone share link for AWS D1.1 2015
> thanks







> sir link is dead







> Dear All
> Please I need AWS D1.1 ED2015 urgent
> Thanks






Read carefully the post # 19 and # 22

The link is still available




**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## madhavan

Please share AWS D 1.1 2015 

Link is not working

----------


## acier58

> Please share AWS D 1.1 2015 
> 
> Link is not working



Have you seen my previous post?

----------


## ekasma

thanks brother

----------


## atiteo

here it is!! AWS D 1.1 2015

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Cer3alKiller

can anyone please re upload it ? Both links, original and cleaned are down, best regards!

----------


## gtpol57

Read carefully post #30.
The mentioned 4shared link is still active!

----------


## Cer3alKiller

Highly apreciate it, thanks!!

See More: AWS D1.1 Ed.2015

----------


## kk0503

thanks brother for sharing AWS D1.1

----------


## lucid

was wondering if you could repost link?

----------


## daniel.torres

Any one have this standard?

AWS A5.1/A5.1M:2012 Specification for Carbon Steel Electrodes

Please share

Greetings

Daniel Torres

----------


## DiegoG12

muchas muchas gracias!!!

----------


## sabbat

Thank you very much.

----------


## daniel.torres

was wondering if you could repost link AWS D1.1 Ed. 2015?

Thanks

----------


## arake07

De casualidad alguien tiene la D1.1 2015 pero en español? Gracias

----------


## gurjot

Does anybody can share AWS D1.1:2015? all previous links are not working. 
Thanks in advance

----------


## abidme

The given link has been expired* please regenerate the link.

----------


## CamiloB

Not able to download the link

----------


## ptb

thank you

----------


## rudanikrunal

Thanks

See More: AWS D1.1 Ed.2015

----------


## aadamx

Thank you!

----------


## Yap

@atiteo, Thank you for the link.

----------


## Berghembeach

Hello everybody, somebody can share AWS D1.1 edition 2020?

----------


## Nabili

You can find AWS D1.1-2020 here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

